# Fsabroso acumula un año más de sabiduría ¡Felicidades!



## Tampiqueña

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Félix!*​ 

_Vengo preparada para el tremendo pachangón, traigo bebidas heladas, carne asada al estilo de mi pueblo y botanitas. _​ 
_No podía llegar con las manos vacías a felicitar a mi gurú favorito._​ 
_Espero que estés disfrutando de tremenda fiesta rodeado de tus seres queridos. Te mereces un día libre para celebrar en grande tan importante acontecimiento ._​ 
_Además, la sabiduría que acumulas con los años es para el beneficio de todos nosotros (así puedo aprovecharla en mis consultas ). _​ 
_Un abrazote gurú,_​ 
_Beatriz_​ 
Aunque aún eres un muchacho, eso no es un impedimento para ser sabio .​


----------



## romarsan

*QUERIDO FSABROSO FELICIDADES *​ 
*Caramba amigo como pasa el tiempo 25 ya...*​ 
​ 
*Un placer venir a tu fiesta ¿viste todo lo que trajo Tampi?*​ 
*Un abrazo y a disfrutar *
*Voy a poner música*​ 
*Ro*​


----------



## Vanda

Felizidades, Felix! 

Nunca é demais desejar mais felicidades aos amigos!

Feliz dia dos Namorados, também!
​


----------



## alexacohen

*Mi felicitación de cumple con deje cultural a la andaluza:

                  ¡Viva el salero de Fsabroso y olé!

¡Un abrazo muy fuerte y ojo con la parrillada de Tampi!

                                           Ale*


----------



## Vampiro

Estimado Félix.
Un abrazo enorme.
Disculpa si como regalo es muy humilde, pero una vez me comentaste que cuando estuviste en Chile una de las cosas que más te gustó fue esto
En lo personal sólo puedo decirte que eres uno de los mods que hacen que el foro valga la pena.
Mis respetos.


----------



## Tezzaluna

*♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪​* *​♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you!   ♪ ♫​♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you!   ♪ ♫​♫ ♪   Happy Birthday dear Félix!…♪♫​♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you!   ♪ ♫​ ​*♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪​​Saludos,​​​​Tezza​​


----------



## fsabroso

Tampiqueña said:


> *¡Feliz Cumpleaños Félix!*​_Vengo preparada para el tremendo pachangón, traigo bebidas heladas, carne asada al estilo de mi pueblo y botanitas. _
> _No podía llegar con las manos vacías a felicitar a mi gurú favorito._​
> _Espero que estés disfrutando de tremenda fiesta rodeado de tus seres queridos. Te mereces un día libre para celebrar en grande tan importante acontecimiento ._​
> _Además, la sabiduría que acumulas con los años es para el beneficio de todos nosotros (así puedo aprovecharla en mis consultas ). _​_Un abrazote gurú,_
> _Beatriz_​
> Aunque aún eres un muchacho, eso no es un impedimento para ser sabio .​


Tampi, Tampi, Tampi, ... nunca duermes mujer, me saludaste al comenzar el dia (¿que hora era 1 am?)

Beatriz, Muchas gracias por tus saludos, y sobretodo por todo el "equipaje" que traes a la fiesta, ya todo esta casí listo, tengo tres mujeres ... en la cocina , mi esposa y mis hijas, solo me falta algo de hielo para estas preciosas , el refri esta lleno.




romarsan said:


> *QUERIDO FSABROSO FELICIDADES *​
> *Caramba amigo como pasa el tiempo 25 ya...*​
> *Un placer venir a tu fiesta ¿viste todo lo que trajo Tapi?*​
> *Un abrazo y a disfrutar *
> *Voy a poner música*​
> *Ro*​


Romi, Muchas gracias, hasta que llegue a los 25, sin impuestos 

Estoy listo para soplar las velitas del pastel, 




Vanda said:


> Felizidades, Felix!
> 
> Nunca é demais desejar mais felicidades aos amigos!
> 
> Feliz dia dos Namorados, também!
> ​


Vandinha, celebro que você tenha vindo.

 muito obrigado.




alexacohen said:


> *Mi felicitación de cumple con deje cultural a la andaluza:
> 
> ¡Viva el salero de Fsabroso y olé!
> 
> ¡Un abrazo muy fuerte y ojo con la parrillada de Tampi!
> 
> Ale*


Muchas gracias Alexa, ya estamos listo pa' mover el cuerpo, bailando y celebrando 

Gracias.



Vampiro said:


> Estimado Félix.
> Un abrazo enorme.
> Disculpa si como regalo es muy humilde, pero una vez me comentaste que cuando estuviste en Chile una de las cosas que más te gustó fue esto
> En lo personal sólo puedo decirte que eres uno de los mods que hacen que el foro valga la pena.
> Mis respetos.


Amigo mio, con el calor que hace aquí extraño mucho un "mote con huesillo", pero estan las cervezas frias para celebrar, mmm tambine me gusta mucho "la austral", por hoy no tomaré "jote", pero sabioraare algun vinito que tengo por ahí 

Muchas Gracias.

PD. el link no funciona.



Tezzaluna said:


> *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪
> ♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you!   ♪ ♫
> ♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you!   ♪ ♫
> ♫ ♪   Happy Birthday dear Félix!…♪♫
> ♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you!   ♪ ♫
> *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪​Saludos,
> 
> Tezza​


Tezaa, gracias por animar la fiesta, te agradezco la canción, muchas gracias.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicidades en tu cumpleaños, Félix, que lo disfrutes!!*
​


----------



## Vampiro

¿El link no funciona?
Uffff... era una buena marraqueta.
Nos quedamos sin pan para la parrillada.


----------



## Fernita

Pero queridísimo Félix: ¡estás de fiesta por todos lados!

Te deseo toda la felicidad del mundo y aunque ya te haya felicitado, lo hago otra vez.

*Felixitaciones Exitos Felicidades Alegría*
 
*♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ​ 
Fer.​


----------



## polli

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS FELIX!!!*
*(gurú del foro de Medicina)*

Que disfrutes mucho tu día y esta fiesta.

Paula


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas Felicidades Felix*

* Que cumplas muchos más.*
* Para no llegar con las manos vacías, aquí te dejo unas cositas.*

* Un abrazo.

*​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡¡¡Félix cumpleaños Félix!!! 

Bueno, creo que se me pasó la fecha por unos minutos... aunque todo depende de en qué meridiano se lea este mensaje...  Espero que hayas pasado de lo mejor tu día, paisano. Desde tu tierra te envío un abrazo enorme ¡¡¡y unos cuantos de éstos para celebrar!!!

Ya que estás en la lista de los que no reciben felicitaciones en sus postaniversarios, aprovecho para agradecerte en nombre de todos los que hemos recibido luz en nuestras dudas aquí en los foros, y personalmente por la paciencia y dedicación en el "couching" como moderador.

¡Salud!

Erasmo.


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Campeón. Normalmente suelo aportar las cervezas en estas fiestas, pero veo que vas servido, así que traigo algo para los chupitos.

Un abrazo, compañero.

Ant

P.D. No lo puedo evitarlo, te envío unas de este lado a ver si te gustan.


----------



## UVA-Q

Para no perder mi horrorosa costumbre llego tarde!!! 25???? Eres un niño!!!!!!!!!! Abrazos mil! Espero hayas disfrutado tu día a lo grande!.
Happy Birthday!
Saludos


----------



## Eugin

¡Muchísimas felicidades en este nuevo año de vida que Dios te ha regalado y espero que tengas muchas bendiciones y motivos para celebrar con tus seres queridos!!! 

 Aprovecho para saludarte por toda la ayuda que me/ nos brindas con las consultas del foro médico... Sos un "groso" y una persona muy querible. 

 ¡Muchas felicidades!!!!

 ¡Cariños!!


----------



## fsabroso

Rayines said:


> *¡¡Felicidades en tu cumpleaños, Félix, que lo disfrutes!!*
> ​


¡ Muchas gracias ! y vaya que lo disfrute 



Vampiro said:


> ¿El link no funciona?
> Uffff... era una buena marraqueta.
> Nos quedamos sin pan para la parrillada.


con razón no pudimos comer los choripanes , Gracias !



Fernita said:


> Pero queridísimo Félix: ¡estás de fiesta por todos lados!
> 
> Te deseo toda la felicidad del mundo y aunque ya te haya felicitado, lo hago otra vez.
> 
> *Felixitaciones Exitos Felicidades Alegría*
> 
> *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ​
> Fer.​


Frrnita, gracias mil.


polli said:


> *FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS FELIX!!!*
> *(gurú del foro de Medicina)*
> 
> Que disfrutes mucho tu día y esta fiesta.
> 
> Paula


Paula. gracias por tus saludos, y gracias a ti también por tu participación en los foros.



Kibramoa said:


> *Muchas Felicidades Felix*
> 
> * Que cumplas muchos más.*
> * Para no llegar con las manos vacías, aquí te dejo unas cositas.*
> 
> * Un abrazo.
> 
> *​


Vaya, vaya, vaya, los detalles que falataban para mi "piñata", te agradezco mucho.



ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡¡¡Félix cumpleaños Félix!!!
> 
> Bueno, creo que se me pasó la fecha por unos minutos... aunque todo depende de en qué meridiano se lea este mensaje...  Espero que hayas pasado de lo mejor tu día, paisano. Desde tu tierra te envío un abrazo enorme ¡¡¡y unos cuantos de éstos para celebrar!!!
> 
> Ya que estás en la lista de los que no reciben felicitaciones en sus postaniversarios, aprovecho para agradecerte en nombre de todos los que hemos recibido luz en nuestras dudas aquí en los foros, y personalmente por la paciencia y dedicación en el "couching" como moderador.
> 
> ¡Salud!
> 
> Erasmo.


Amigo mio, nunca es tarde para un saludo, y gracias por los "pisco sours", por aquí lo que me falto fue solo el amargo de angostura, porque Pisco, eso no me falta , y gracias a ti también por tu apoyo en el foro.



Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Campeón. Normalmente suelo aportar las cervezas en estas fiestas, pero veo que vas servido, así que traigo algo para los chupitos.
> 
> Un abrazo, compañero.
> 
> Ant
> 
> P.D. No lo puedo evitarlo, te envío unas de este lado a ver si te gustan.


Perfecto Ant, bien recibidas, ya sabes que estas nunca sobran  Muchas gracias!



UVA-Q said:


> Para no perder mi horrorosa costumbre llego tarde!!! 25???? Eres un niño!!!!!!!!!! Abrazos mil! Espero hayas disfrutado tu día a lo grande!.
> Happy Birthday!
> Saludos


No, no, no, si nadie llega tarde, siempre es agradable recibir los saludos y un pastel, sobretodo cuando aun somo niños 



Eugin said:


> ¡Muchísimas felicidades en este nuevo año de vida que Dios te ha regalado y espero que tengas muchas bendiciones y motivos para celebrar con tus seres queridos!!!
> 
> Aprovecho para saludarte por toda la ayuda que me/ nos brindas con las consultas del foro médico... Sos un "groso" y una persona muy querible.
> 
> ¡Muchas felicidades!!!!
> 
> ¡Cariños!!


Eugin, hemos participado juntos no sé cuantas veces, en nuestros inicios en WR siempre coincidiamos, creo que nos registramos a la vez, recuerdas?, Gracias Eugin, muchas gracias.

Gracias a todos ustedes amigos, *un salud en su nombre* !!!!


----------



## Priss

Feliz cumpleaños atrasado, vecino querido!!



Te traje este amigo azul para que te acompañe durante el año . Y gracias por compartir con nosotros 

(Mejor tarde que nunca, creo )


----------



## fsabroso

Priss said:


> Feliz cumpleaños atrasado, vecino querido!!
> 
> 
> 
> Te traje este amigo azul para que te acompañe durante el año . Y gracias por compartir con nosotros
> 
> (Mejor tarde que nunca, creo )


"Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena"

Gracias por tus saludos


----------



## SDLX Master

Soy yo quien llega tarde a saludarte, pero como bien dicen, "Better late than never". Espero hayas tenido un lindo día al lado de los tuyos Félix y que Dios permita que puedas celebrar muchísimos más.
Un abrazo desde Lima, Perú.
Roger


----------



## speedier

*Hi Fabroso,*

*Sorry to be so late for the party, but as SDLX Master says, it's better late than never, and, as compensation, I’ve brought something to quench your thirst, and if that’s too much, as a small token of my esteem, some friends to help drink them!!!*

*Also, as it is (erm …. was recently) your birthday, you may be suffering from home-sickness, so it seemed a good plan to help you get over it with some *

*National Geographic Peruvian Pics, and a few others*

*hope this also brings back some memories*

*though this is how it SHOULD sound!*

*Just keep on doing what you do the way that only you can do it, and please accept my very warmest belated birthday wishes from Wales. *


----------



## fsabroso

SDLX Master said:


> Soy yo quien llega tarde a saludarte, pero como bien dicen, "Better late than never". Espero hayas tenido un lindo día al lado de los tuyos Félix y que Dios permita que puedas celebrar muchísimos más.
> Un abrazo desde Lima, Perú.
> Roger


Muchas Gracias, ya sabes que nunva es trade cuando la fiesta sigue 

Un abrazo.



speedier said:


> *Hi Fabroso,*
> 
> *Sorry to be so late for the party, but as SDLX Master says, it's better late than never, and, as compensation, I’ve brought something to quench your thirst, and if that’s too much, as a small token of my esteem, some friends to help drink them!!!*
> 
> *Also, as it is (erm …. was recently) your birthday, you may be suffering from home-sickness, so it seemed a good plan to help you get over it with some *
> 
> *National Geographic Peruvian Pics, and a few others*
> 
> *hope this also brings back some memories*
> 
> *though this is how it SHOULD sound!*
> 
> *Just keep on doing what you do the way that only you can do it, and please accept my very warmest belated birthday wishes from Wales. *


 
Thank you,. thank you, thank you, I like those beers


----------



## Mirlo

Muchísimas felicidades en tu cumpleaños, siento haber llegado tarde y no me tocó comer el pastel!!!


----------



## fsabroso

Muchas gracias Mirlo, simpre se aprecia la cortesia, nunca es tarde, muchas gracias


----------



## silvia fernanda

Un poco tarde, pero ¡¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumple Felix !!!!
Silvia


----------



## fsabroso

Silvia, te agradezco mucho el detalle. No es tarde, lo sigo celebrando 

Que tengas un buen dia


----------



## olivinha

Bueno, entonces aprovecho para felicitarte también y darte las gracias por tus valiosas aportaciones en el _medical terminology forum_: me han salvado la vida, nunca mejor dicho, je je je.
Muito obrigada e um forte abraço.
O


----------



## fsabroso

Olivinha, lhe estou muito agradecido.


----------



## EmilyD

How Late I Am Too!
*
Many Happy Returns of the Month, Dear Felix* !!



Nmi


----------



## fsabroso

No, you are not Emily 

Thank you, I really appreciate you be here.


----------

